# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Old Navy & Pier 1 to Town Center Plaza

## Pete

Not sure if this has been posted or if they are already under construction.

----------


## dmoor82

I would really like to see this area get a small movie theatre, MWC has not one! This development has done very well and these two will also.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is a very nice development. Hopefully a few places in those parking lots will replaced with restaurants or stores.

----------


## MWCGuy

I am hoping for a Cane's.

----------


## MWCGuy

> I would really like to see this area get a small movie theatre, MWC has not one! This development has done very well and these two will also.


There is a small chance we may get one at 15th and Sooner. According to the County Assessor's website Bancfirst and the Hospital Authority own most of the land (minus a couple of residential properties that are near Sooner). Now that the school is closed and moving to Midwest City Elementary Bancfirst (which also owns the school) will likely tear down the school and build a bank branch on that corner. I predict a large shopping center or some other commercial development will likely go on that property.

----------


## bombermwc

Well it's about time SOMETHING happened. But guess what, it's yet another loss for North Star. They screwed up the deal for the Old Navy to go in Uptown...like they always do. I'm glad they are moving to Town Center so it will actually happen! It's the last plot open for the development, so they can call it complete now. It WAS supposed to be Barnes and Noble before that deal went south.

That land at 15th/Sooner has never had anything on it and hasn't been for sale either. Like you, I'm hoping that with the corner lot opened up, it will spur something. There would be a LOT of grade work to do to level it out, but since its dirt removal, it's a win for the developer to sell that dirt to somewhere else that needs it. I can't say a Cane's is my first choice, but whatever. They're really pushing expansion right now and there will soon be one at 240/Penn. That's closer than it was before, but this would give them an EOC presence.

----------


## ylouder

This is great news. I live further east from there but we do the vast majority of our shopping there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Robert_M

I heard from a contractor that the Pier 1 portion of this project was significantly more then what the developer budgeted and they were going back and forth.  The plans came out together as they are going to be the same building but last I heard it was on hold to work out the money.

----------


## bombermwc

Well let's just hope they don't screw this one up. There's been a desire for Old Navy in EOC for 20 years, with no traction able to take foot. I couldn't care less about Pier One, so if that's what holds this up, I'd say Sooner should build the building and then work on a tenant later so they can secure Old Navy's spot.

----------


## JesStang

Dang, I was hoping a Ross was going in that spot (MWC seriously doesn't have one?!). Oh well, I'll go to Old Navy on my lunch hour.

----------


## bombermwc

Maybe Ross will go in where North Star lost Old Navy then? They always seem to go in near one another.

----------


## bombermwc

Lots of dirt work happening. Looks like some structure should be going up soon.

----------


## Robert_M

Haven't heard anything new about the Pier 1 but it does appear the Old Navy is moving forward. 

Listed as 15,024 square feet with an address of 7213 SE 29th Street Midwest City, OK 73110

I saw a finish date of 10/30 listed. Give a few weeks for fixture installation and training and they may be open in time for black Friday.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm wondering if they are going to use the walls of Old Navy to serve as the walls for one side of the smaller Pier One, and Ulta as the other side? If that's the case, they wouldn't do much for Pier One until Old Navy gets a little further down the pipe. Especially since there isn't much to the actual structure of either. Nice way to save some construction costs.

----------


## Robert_M

Don't know if they worked out the cost of the Pier 1 yet or not but that would most likely be the case

old navy.jpg

Bad quality image from plans but all Pier 1 would have to do is pour a slab and extend the West walls a bit finish out the front, back, and roof and would be enclosed.

Edit: They may even go ahead and build the shell for Pier 1 at the same time and just wait to finish out the interior once they work out the budget.

----------


## bombermwc

I guess I predicted that one right. LOL

----------


## bombermwc

Snapped a pic while i drove through the parking lot yesterday. Looks like it wont be long before opening....
20141001_150636.jpg

----------


## Robert_M

> Dang, I was hoping a Ross was going in that spot (MWC seriously doesn't have one?!). Oh well, I'll go to Old Navy on my lunch hour.


Saw some plans came out for a Ross in the Town & Country Shopping Center with the address of 112 North Air Depot Boulevard.

----------


## bombermwc

That would be the old Office Depot (since they moved to Town Center).

This was the spot Langstons was SUPPOSED to move to when Old Navy was SUPPOSED To get their spot in Uptown. Yet another screw up for Northstar, but a much better move for Old Navy. And actually, Uptown would have been a better location for Ross because of the highway proximity, but I'm sure the failure of Northstar to fully renovate Phase III had something to do with it...they just left it like crap, raised the rent, and ran off their longest tenant (Michaels). And check out the still 100% vacant Oklahoma Journal building.....way to go Northstar. Did you fill ANY of the Phase I suites except for the one occupied by a DOLLAR STORE? They can't claim it's lack of potential occupants since strip centers are always popping up in MWC and immediately filling up. Not to mention how Town Center has cause basically every single one in MWC to do some sort of renovation to keep up.

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

This is wonderful.  Plans are really looking good. Time to go shopping. Lol  :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## bombermwc

Old Navy is obviously opened, but I did find it interesting that Pier One did not open. Instead it's a Verona. It's probably a better store to have (who goes to Pier One anyway?).

----------


## Robert_M

I heard they never could get the budget worked out. Pier 1 wanted a upscale finishes including ceramic tile throughout the sales area and some other stuff that the developer didn't want to pay for.

Probably not a big loss overall for MWC. Just glad someone else moved in there and the space isn't empty.

----------


## mmonroe

Joseph Atkinson, as far as I know.. doesn't even live in Midwest City anymore.

I tried to get rental info for the Uptown strip almost 6 years ago and at the time I was told that my "type" of business wasn't something that he was interested in.  Not to mention when we viewed the space, it wasn't white box ready and needed heavy renovations as the space was essentially gutted to the walls and from floor to ceiling.  Then.. the Oklahoma Journal is priced waaaaaay too high and only the first floor is available.  

I have no idea what the plans are for Abbott Lake and Copper Creek Marketplace.  They seem to be more important to him than his own personal heritage and those projects are not even in Midwest City. (not to say he can't develop outside of Midwest City)

----------


## bombermwc

Well Town Center isn't a North Star development....thank GOD! It's being developed by Sooner Investments. They have several developments around town.

And I know we've discussed Joe Atkinson before....we all agree he's a terrible developer. Uptown was a stupid renovation from day 1. Who tears out everything but the roof (including the walls) and leaves the old school pole pillars in the space? He would have been able to do something MUCH better had he dozed all three buildings and just started over. I don't think phase 1 has ever been even half filled. And when they tell people like you that they don't want your development, but then accept a Family Dollar????? And don't get me started on the Journal building. Complete stupidity on every front.

The one thing I will say, is that at least phase 1 and 2 made the facades look better. Phase 3 wasn't even worth calling a renovation when all you do is paint the metal an ugly color. And that's the part that HAD tenants until he ran off Michaels, among others. 

Copper Creek WAS important to him, but he woosied out and blamed it on the economy.....except you know, that didn't happen here and one of the developers (Wal Mart NM) decided to build their own up the road since Atkinson can't get his crap together. I really wish someone else would take over the company and kick him to the curb. He's a great example of what went wrong.

----------

